# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  ClearlyContacts being bought for $445M by Essilor.

## TennisPro

"VANCOUVER  Online optical company Coastal.com (TSX:COA) is being sold to France-based Essilor International for $445 million.
The Vancouver-based company, operator of such websites as  ClearlyContacts.com among others, says Essilor has offered $12.45 per  share in cash for all of its shares."

Close to 20% premium on yesterdays closing price.

Read HERE.

----------


## optimensch

WOW. That is big news.
So how will independents, particularly Canadians, react to this?
Maybe I will send my E rep a congratulations text message and just stop all business with them.

Interesting thing is that in Quebec, Essilor has quite a strong presence and a long history, as Chris has pointed out before. Given the Quebec Orders of Opticians and Optometrists very strong anti-online positions here, with court cases against CC etc... what on earth is Essilor going to do - what is the game plan here? Very very hot potato.

----------


## coupe

Truly time to pull the old Luxottica boycot. With Essilors deep roots in Quebec, bed pals with the optometry and opticains school, major lab for most Quebec ECP.....wiil they now contiue to sell online and break all of the rules of both Que optical orders.

----------


## optimensch

> Truly time to pull the old Luxottica boycot. With Essilors deep roots in Quebec, bed pals with the optometry and opticains school, major lab for most Quebec ECP.....wiil they now contiue to sell online and break all of the rules of both Que optical orders.



which companies have no connection to essilor?  is hoya clean? zeiss? 
i want to drop them more than ever...

----------


## Fezz

> Truly time to pull the old Luxottica boycot.


Why now?

Why bother?

The time for such measures is _LONG_ past!

----------


## HindSight2020

> which companies have no connection to essilor? is hoya clean? zeiss? 
> i want to drop them more than ever...


The only major manufacturer not at least partially owned or affiliated with E is Hoya.

----------


## optimensch

> Why now?
> 
> Why bother?
> 
> The time for such measures is _LONG_ past!


I totally get your sentiment. In fact though, I think now is a great time to cut off essilor. I think they have overpaid for this thing and this could be a tipping point of independents and even independent chain stores really dropping them en masse. We'll see.

----------


## Judy Canty

> The only major manufacturer not at least partially owned or affiliated with E is Hoya.


Seiko?  Zeiss?  Younger?  Vision Ease?

----------


## gibby2020

Wait and see what the big E does with this money losing, but market-share-gaining biz. Do they stop the free pair giveaways. Do they shift production to Asia (I'm assuming all the free form generators they bought are in North America) and price like Zenni. Do they expand the shoe sales (shoe-me.ca)? Do they continue with the expensive internet advertising? Is it time to make a profit or keep the losses to offset income in other operations.
In any event not dealing with the big E will be near impossible soon.  :Unsure:

----------


## lensguy

Good questions gibby,

Can someone paint a picture of a better and realistic outcome of CC? 
I am not a big supporter of E or L but who else could have bought this? 
E & L both have a lot to loose if the market does not change the sad direction that is being driven by online?
they must have a strategy to move sales up ($) and not keep giving it away........

----------


## optimensch

> Good questions gibby,
> 
> Can someone paint a picture of a better and realistic outcome of CC? 
> I am not a big supporter of E or L but who else could have bought this? 
> E & L both have a lot to loose if the market does not change the sad direction that is being driven by online?
> they must have a strategy to move sales up ($) and not keep giving it away........


The barriers to entry are low and there are new sites popping up all the time. There is no way E or L can buy them all. Maybe hardy himself will start anew and try to sell it again to e.
We live in interesting times....who's going to buy WP....

----------


## idispense

> Good questions gibby,
> 
> Can someone paint a picture of a better and realistic outcome of CC? 
> I am not a big supporter of E or L but who else could have bought this? 
> E & L both have a lot to loose if the market does not change the sad direction that is being driven by online?
> they must have a strategy to move sales up ($) and not keep giving it away........




If you read the Sec 40-F filings as well as the SC 13's and SC 13D you would all have a much clearer understanding of what is happening and what could have been done. Without reading this then you have no idea. 

Also read the institutional ownership changes. 

All is publc information. Try looking it up on nasdaq.com. Use Google and wikpedia for further details

----------


## lensguy

idispense,

please enlighten us with the coles notes version. Not sure I can navigate all that?

I hope you are not pinning the hope of legislative changes to stop CC? It was a pipe dream..........

----------


## idispense

It's not difficult reading.

----------


## school

It seems odd to me that anyone in any province other that Bc Would continue to support a company who a) Breaks all provincial regulations b) because they are doing things that regulated are not allowed to do are our competition. I am ok with Fair competition.. This is NOT FAIR..

----------


## school

I for one will start refusing to sell all essilor products...

----------


## optimensch

fwiw i began yesterday - had a multiple pair client who might have been fitted with varilux who will be the proud owner of some hoya lenses instead.
please, please tell me that e does not own hoya.....oy vey.

----------


## HindSight2020

> It's not difficult reading.


Most of us are busy with no time to read a 105 page document.  Spill the cole's version!  Or perhaps you haven't even read it.

----------


## HindSight2020

> fwiw i began yesterday - had a multiple pair client who might have been fitted with varilux who will be the proud owner of some hoya lenses instead.
> please, please tell me that e does not own hoya.....oy vey.


Hoya is 100% Hoya.  Zeiss in Canada is a second cousin to Essilor.  The Sola/Zeiss/Centennial/Riverside family is now acquainted with Essilor.  Seiko is Seiko for now - although Hoya owns their freeform patent rights and design technology.  Perhaps Hoya eventually fully acquires Seiko?  Both are very good.

Younger has no market share in Canada and no lab, they are simply a blank manufacturer. Shamir is now operating in Canada and also owned by Essilor.  Vision-Ease is just about on their last breath in Canada and also just a blank manufacturer.

Who else is left? Oh yes, Rodenstock - almost on their last breath also.  The only others left that are independent and still surviving (and some thriving) are Optik K&R, C&C Optical, Plastic Plus and Vision Tech Labs (10 locations affiliated with Hoya and I hear are doing very well).  Lastly FYI is booming with their over 300 locations of mixed acquisitions and Vision Source locations.

I think that just about covers all of them. Support your independent folks while you still can before they all get acquired!

----------


## Johns

> I totally get your sentiment. In fact though, I think now is a great time to cut off essilor.


Yes indeed!!  A "boycott" such as this will have the effect of a flea kicking an elephant.

----------


## optimensch

> Yes indeed!!  A "boycott" such as this will have the effect of a flea kicking an elephant.


I guess it depends on whether enough independents (chains and single location) react to this in a big enough way.
A major amount of E's revenue comes from independents and if we change our buying habits then even E can be vulnerable to the sea-changes taking place.
Whatever you think of this acquisition by E, it is not a money-maker, it is a profit-shrinker. Margins are going down. The tide is going out and all boats will be in shallower waters. In our industry, due to the low barriers, independents have plenty of options. At one point they will all be awoken by the smell of fear and they will adapt or die.

By the way, the amount of sales which Essilor will lose because of my own little move, would have been more than enough to support a full-time E sales rep. Still a flea, yes, but it won't go un-noticed.

----------


## NorthStar

E also recently purchased framedisplays.com (why do they need frame displays?).
I also have heard that over the last year they have been aggressive in their pursuit of contracts with retailers landing Costco and Walmart.  Also heard FYI and IRIS have Essilor contracts.  From what I have seen, it is apparent Costco, Walmart use almost exclusively (if not entirely) E.  Not sure about FYI - don't they have their own lab and lenses?
Makes sense for E to lock up contracts, buy up smaller lens manufacturers, labs prior to CC purchase making it difficult to switch lens manufacturers.  They seem to be creating a monopoly.

----------


## jonah

> Hoya is 100% Hoya.  Zeiss in Canada is a second cousin to Essilor.  The Sola/Zeiss/Centennial/Riverside family is now acquainted with Essilor.  Seiko is Seiko for now - although Hoya owns their freeform patent rights and design technology.  Perhaps Hoya eventually fully acquires Seiko?  Both are very good.
> 
> Younger has no market share in Canada and no lab, they are simply a blank manufacturer. Shamir is now operating in Canada and also owned by Essilor.  Vision-Ease is just about on their last breath in Canada and also just a blank manufacturer.
> 
> Who else is left? Oh yes, Rodenstock - almost on their last breath also.  The only others left that are independent and still surviving (and some thriving) are Optik K&R, C&C Optical, Plastic Plus and Vision Tech Labs (10 locations affiliated with Hoya and I hear are doing very well).  Lastly FYI is booming with their over 300 locations of mixed acquisitions and Vision Source locations.
> 
> I think that just about covers all of them. Support your independent folks while you still can before they all get acquired!


correction.
essilor owns 50% of Shamir. A move that gives "E" access to Shamir's industry leading "Attitude" design.

Shamir is run by Shamir. "E" has no say in their sales strategies, which are far different that essilor's.

----------


## HindSight2020

> correction.
> essilor owns 50% of Shamir. A move that gives "E" access to Shamir's industry leading "Attitude" design.
> 
> Shamir is run by Shamir. "E" has no say in their sales strategies, which are far different that essilor's.


Even 1% dirties a company's image. Any percentage of ownership by the eventually leads to 100%.  They're a buyer, not a seller.

----------


## Johns

> I guess it depends on whether enough independents (chains and single location) react to this in a big enough way.
> A major amount of E's revenue comes from independents and if we change our buying habits then even E can be vulnerable to the sea-changes taking place.
> Whatever you think of this acquisition by E, it is not a money-maker, it is a profit-shrinker. Margins are going down. The tide is going out and all boats will be in shallower waters. In our industry, due to the low barriers, independents have plenty of options. At one point they will all be awoken by the smell of fear and they will adapt or die.
> 
> By the way, the amount of sales which Essilor will lose because of my own little move, would have been more than enough to support a full-time E sales rep. Still a flea, yes, but it won't go un-noticed.


I own 10 offices, but my business is not even measurable on their scope.  Not even a blip.

The only one thinking the flea's kick will be noticed is the flea.

----------


## Golfnorth

Clearly Essilor has thrown down the gauntlet here.
I have never purchased a Luxottica frame and I'm still going strong after 20 years as an independent.
As for progressives we do very well using Hoya lenses from VisionTech. We had a new client from a local OD's office in looking for new glasses (local OD didn't have anything she like). We were able to give her Hoya Mystyle ID lenses that are totally customized for the same price as her Physio lenses she's wearing currently. A custom product for the same price as a cookie cutter product. Hmmmmmmm.
Instead of selling Interview lenses, sell Hoya Tact or Seiko PC Wide. 

There are a lot of great products out there and Essilor has given every ECP the best reason in the world to seek them out.

Regards,
Golfnorth

----------


## optimensch

> I own 10 offices, but my business is not even measurable on their scope.  Not even a blip.
> 
> The only one thinking the flea's kick will be noticed is the flea.


Yes that is true if there is no general change in the buying habits of operations like mine. They have crossed a big red line in my own small world and I believe I am not alone. But who knows, maybe this will turn out to be a genius move for them.

----------


## Fezz

> Yes that is true if there is no general change in the buying habits of operations like mine. They have crossed a big red line in my own small world and I believe I am not alone. But who knows, maybe this will turn out to be a genius move for them.


I am not trying to be flippant, but why now?

Why does this move cross a big red line and so many of their other moves didn't?

----------


## optimensch

It is a fair question, not flippant at all.

Until now I have been focused on our own growth and running our shops optimally. We take a position in the market with our offers, have been pro active and for 3 years running have double digit growth. E has been a major supplier, but by no means exclusive. We buy from independents and the other guys, including hoya.  Actually going and buying (optical) public enemy #1 is, to me, a big statement by E. After having focused mostly on our sales growth and marketing, it is now time to take a hard look at the purchasing side of the picture - which I am now doing with greater attention. For me this is a tipping point.

----------


## HindSight2020

> Clearly Essilor has thrown down the gauntlet here.
> I have never purchased a Luxottica frame and I'm still going strong after 20 years as an independent.
> As for progressives we do very well using Hoya lenses from VisionTech. We had a new client from a local OD's office in looking for new glasses (local OD didn't have anything she like). We were able to give her Hoya Mystyle ID lenses that are totally customized for the same price as her Physio lenses she's wearing currently. A custom product for the same price as a cookie cutter product. Hmmmmmmm.
> Instead of selling Interview lenses, sell Hoya Tact or Seiko PC Wide. 
> 
> There are a lot of great products out there and Essilor has given every ECP the best reason in the world to seek them out.
> 
> Regards,
> Golfnorth


+1

----------


## Fezz

> It is a fair question, not flippant at all.
> 
> Until now I have been focused on our own growth and running our shops optimally. We take a position in the market with our offers, have been pro active and for 3 years running have double digit growth. E has been a major supplier, but by no means exclusive. We buy from independents and the other guys, including hoya.  Actually going and buying (optical) public enemy #1 is, to me, a big statement by E. After having focused mostly on our sales growth and marketing, it is now time to take a hard look at the purchasing side of the picture - which I am now doing with greater attention. For me this is a tipping point.



I understand your position and viewpoint much better now. Thank you!

----------


## OIC

[QUOTE=HindSight2020;480185]  Vision-Ease is just about on their last breath in Canada and also just a blank manufacturer.QUOTE

Not sure where you get your information on this, probably from one of their competitors, but I beg to differ. And I guess it's all in one's perspective, but all of the companies you mention were at one time "JUST a blank manufacturer". Isn't that what a truly independent lens manufacturer would be, one that made lenses that you offer your customers/patients through a distributor lab? Vision-Ease doesn't have a lab, doesn't sell to consumers on the Internet, doesn't have retail stores (hello, Signet Armorlite and Essilor), doesn't own lab equipment and supplies, doesn't have exlusivity deals with distributors or labs in Canada where prices could be controlled, and has very high quality lenses. So tell me then what you're looking for in an "independent" lens company, because to me that's what they are. And if they truly are "on their last breath", then perhaps it's the reason the others are no longer independent.

----------


## HindSight2020

[QUOTE=OIC;480261]


> Vision-Ease is just about on their last breath in Canada and also just a blank manufacturer.QUOTE
> 
> Not sure where you get your information on this, probably from one of their competitors, but I beg to differ. And I guess it's all in one's perspective, but all of the companies you mention were at one time "JUST a blank manufacturer". Isn't that what a truly independent lens manufacturer would be, one that made lenses that you offer your customers/patients through a distributor lab? Vision-Ease doesn't have a lab, doesn't sell to consumers on the Internet, doesn't have retail stores (hello, Signet Armorlite and Essilor), doesn't own lab equipment and supplies, doesn't have exlusivity deals with distributors or labs in Canada where prices could be controlled, and has very high quality lenses. So tell me then what you're looking for in an "independent" lens company, because to me that's what they are. And if they truly are "on their last breath", then perhaps it's the reason the others are no longer independent.


Respectfully, with the new technology blank manufacturers (other than SMSF) are no longer a part of the supply chain.  One such company needs to have a lab and provide services also to survive now a days.

There are many independent labs out there still that will gladly provide quality house brand or private label lenses with comparable quality at a fraction of the price.

----------


## Johns

The "line" was crossed a long time ago for me, which is why I find this move to be no more alarming than any other...

----------


## idispense

> Most of us are busy with no time to read a 105 page document.  Spill the cole's version!  Or perhaps you haven't even read it.


If the company  could have supplied a Coles Notes Version , I think it would have. It didn't. The company thought it prudent to supply only this level. I am not about to argue with its decision or works or delete the detail .

If in your negativity, you wish to dismiss the company's published discussion of itself, that is your choice and not surprising considering your consistent desire to dismiss the effectiveness  of a market changer valued at                     $ 445,000,000.00

It is interesting though that you would spend so much time dismissing the  company, but devote no time to its own discussion of itself and its own weaknesses.

----------


## idispense

> idispense,
> 
> please enlighten us with the coles notes version. Not sure I can navigate all that?
> 
> I hope you are not pinning the hope of legislative changes to stop CC? It was a pipe dream..........



If the company, in its own published discussion of its own risks of doing business and weaknesses, should devote considerable discussion to the matter of regulation then it is for all regulatory membership to decide why membership chose to not oblige the seriousness of the company fears.

----------


## HindSight2020

> If the company  could have supplied a Coles Notes Version , I think it would have. It didn't. The company thought it prudent to supply only this level. I am not about to argue with its decision or works or delete the detail .
> 
> If in your negativity, you wish to dismiss the company's published discussion of itself, that is your choice and not surprising considering your consistent desire to dismiss the effectiveness  of a market changer valued at                     $ 445,000,000.00
> 
> It is interesting though that you would spend so much time dismissing the  company, but devote no time to its own discussion of itself and its own weaknesses.


So you haven't really read it then - that's what I figured.

Who's being negative?  Certainly not me.  If you recall, I've said for the past couple of years this acquisition would happen and it was you that said it wouldn't ever transpire.  Then always tried to hijack the thread, wag the dog and bring the colleges or shareholders into it.  Guess what?  It happened.

Don't be so flip floppy hypocritical and pick a side man.

----------


## HindSight2020

> If the company, in its own published discussion of its own risks of doing business and weaknesses, should devote considerable discussion to the matter of regulation then it is for all regulatory membership to decide why membership chose to not oblige the seriousness of the company fears.


?????????

----------


## NorthStar

I suspect E will be _further_ increasing their financial support of the ECP associations, perhaps to soften the backlash.  Would not be surprised to see another big E advertorial in the ECP association publications, and journals emphasizing how they support the independent optician or optometrist - depending on the publication.

Essilor's president even had a seat in the Future of optometry panel at the CAO optometric leaders meeting this past January.  I would only think that how ECP's are to compete with online retailers was one of the major concerns discussed.

Didn't E just beat out Zeiss for the Centennial contract?  Centennial has a private label frame (i.e. frame/LENS package) program that is marketed as a competitive advantage to reduce walk-outs (timely email promo a day after the E-CC anouncement).  If this is so, even if you are trying to compete with the E-CC with this private label you end up, perhaps unknowingly, using E lenses.  If contact lenses are any indication, any advantage to private labeling of lenses, typically does not last as eventually other retailers and the public discover that it is the same as other branded products anyway.

----------


## edKENdance

> I suspect E will be _further_ increasing their financial support of the ECP associations, perhaps to soften the backlash.  Would not be surprised to see another big E advertorial in the ECP association publications, and journals emphasizing how they support the independent optician or optometrist - depending on the publication.
> 
> Essilor's president even had a seat in the Future of optometry panel at the CAO optometric leaders meeting this past January.  I would only think that how ECP's are to compete with online retailers was one of the major concerns discussed.
> 
> Didn't E just beat out Zeiss for the Centennial contract?  Centennial has a private label frame (i.e. frame/LENS package) program that is marketed as a competitive advantage to reduce walk-outs (timely email promo a day after the E-CC anouncement).  If this is so, even if you are trying to compete with the E-CC with this private label you end up, perhaps unknowingly, using E lenses.  If contact lenses are any indication, any advantage to private labeling of lenses, typically does not last as eventually other retailers and the public discover that it is the same as other branded products anyway.


Essilor and Centennial now?  You have a news link?

----------


## idispense

This is an interesting read for anyone interested in the risks facing this onliner: 

http://secfilings.nasdaq.com/filingF...21%2F2014&pdf=

----------


## NorthStar

Something I was told over a month ago when discussing the recent E acquisitions.  I plan to confirm with different sources.  I need to know who I am supporting; I stopped dealing with E long ago.

----------


## idispense

How do you add a full size in line image without thumbnail ?

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *I think they have overpaid for this thing and this could be a tipping point..................... We'll see.
> *



Knowing what I know...................they have not overpaid by one cent.

Essilor is always planning and calculating everything way ahead, and has always done so and they also have succeded most of the time.

They plan on a global basis and not just Canada or the USA. As these are the messiest grounds, world wide in the matter of regulations and politics, it is also the best testing grounds for further developments.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *Hmmmmmmm.
> Instead of selling Interview lenses, sell Hoya Tact or Seiko PC Wide. 
> 
> There are a lot of great products out there and Essilor has given every ECP the best reason in the world to seek them out.
> 
> Regards,
> Golfnorth
> *



Nice post ......................................

However you are talking to a concrete wall, because everybody is on its own, and if the corporation gives them a better discount they will be back with them the next minute.

----------


## Golfnorth

> Nice post ......................................
> 
> However you are talking to a concrete wall, because everybody is on its own, and if the corporation gives them a better discount they will be back with them the next minute.


Thanks Chris but I don't think Essilor or anyone can touch the product, service and month-end discount that I get from VisionTech Labs Niagara located in St. Catherines.

Regards,
Golfnorth

----------


## school

Thanks Chris.  I disagree.. Essilor has used the profits earned from us, and then it appears that they now in Direct competition.  I am not concerned about competition, but Fair competition. It is a clear conflict for all of us vendors in the rest of Canada to follow the  business model that CC has. We cannot compete. Period. If the playing field was level I myself would be much less angry.

----------


## lichou

What the next step is going to for this E & CC giant company? Purchasing chain stores to cover all optical business; online and physical stores!!

----------


## HindSight2020

> Something I was told over a month ago when discussing the recent E acquisitions.  I plan to confirm with different sources.  I need to know who I am supporting; I stopped dealing with E long ago.


I've heard the same thing - I believe you may be correct on this.  When I brought it up recently with the 'C' rep, the instant facial reaction followed by amnesia said it all.

----------


## Lab Insight

> Thanks Chris but I don't think Essilor or anyone can touch the product, service and month-end discount that I get from VisionTech Labs Niagara located in St. Catherines.
> 
> Regards,
> Golfnorth


Perhaps they will get noticed from E.

----------


## Golfnorth

> Perhaps they will get noticed from E.


I certainly hope so cuz the owner of VisionTech Niagara drives an old Honda and needs an auto upgrade IMHO.

----------


## NorthStar

[Didn't E just beat out Zeiss for the Centennial contract?  Centennial has a private label frame (i.e. frame/LENS package) program that is marketed as a competitive advantage to reduce walk-outs (timely email promo a day after the E-CC anouncement).  If this is so, even if you are trying to compete with the E-CC with this private label you end up, perhaps unknowingly, using E lenses.  If contact lenses are any indication, any advantage to private labeling of lenses, typically does not last as eventually other retailers and the public discover that it is the same as other branded products anyway.[/QUOTE]

To clarify Centennial is a wholesale distributor for Zeiss...BUT is a partner in Riverside which was recently purchased by Essilor...

Western/WestLab with their economical Superflex frame/lens packages is Essilor.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *Thanks Chris.  I disagree.. 
> 
> Essilor has used the profits earned from us, and then it appears that they now in Direct competition.  I am not concerned about competition, but Fair competition. 
> 
> It is a clear conflict for all of us vendors in the rest of Canada to follow the  business model that CC has. We cannot compete. Period. If the playing field was level I myself would be much less angry.
> *



In business I have learned the hard way that competition is never fair. Your competition down the street may be fair, but when they are armed with the latest canons, tanks and fighter planes, and know that you dont have any of them, they do not have to care about fairness.

*In the 1960's and 70s in Europe, all the large companies as Zeiss, Rodenstock, Essilor and the major frame companies would refuse to sell to a discount optician who usually had their office on the 2nd floor of a building, because of cheaper rent. This was done as per agreement between the optical associations and the manufacturers. So the dicounters could not obtain brand name products.
*
On this continent such agreements could never be attained at any time. The stronger and not the better one just wins. Any manufacurer here would just dream of selling to big onliners.

Opticians here have enjoyed all the advertising done towards the consumer by Essilor for many years, who in MHO has always had the best and most efficiient advertising towards the public for their products and saved many retail opticals lot of money by helping to support their business.

----------


## HindSight2020

> In business I have learned the hard way that competition is never fair. Your competition down the street may be fair, but when they are armed with the latest canons, tanks and fighter planes, and know that you dont have any of them, they do not have to care about fairness.
> 
> *In the 1960's and 70s in Europe, all the large companies as Zeiss, Rodenstock, Essilor and the major frame companies would refuse to sell to a discount optician who usually had their office on the 2nd floor of a building, because of cheaper rent. This was done as per agreement between the optical associations and the manufacturers. So the dicounters could not obtain brand name products.
> *
> On this continent such agreements could never be attained at any time. The stronger and not the better one just wins. Any manufacurer here would just dream of selling to big onliners.
> 
> Opticians here have enjoyed all the advertising done towards the consumer by Essilor for many years, who in MHO has always had the best and most efficiient advertising towards the public for their products and saved many retail opticals lot of money by helping to support their business.


More reason to boycott the evil empire people!  Don't just sit there with your heads in the sand....take a stand for once and move your practice in a positive direction.  Switching clients/patients out of their brands has never been so easy believe me.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *More reason to boycott the evil empire people!  Don't just sit there with your heads in the sand....take a stand for once and move your practice in a positive direction. * *Switching clients/patients out of their brands has never been so easy believe me.*



That seems to be a good point. How would you initiate a boycott ?

However how are you going to convince the consumer NOT to go online and 
make his order there ?
Essilor has always and forever stood on the side of good quality. I could probably bet that if they buy out a company they will make all necessary efforts to provide good or better service where needed.

How are you going to reverse the consumers mind not to purchase on line ? I have spent quite some time on the internet to find any reason how to change the consumers mind to drive to a store park the car and purchase an item when he can get it on line without deplacement and not even being charged for delivery. Are we not fighting a new system that is being helped by a poorly going economy ? 

If the opticial retail would be properly regulated and properly enforced, it might be a simple matter of shutting off the supply of online glasses, but there are no indications that this is happening.

So where do we we go from here ?

----------


## coupe

> More reason to boycott the evil empire people!  Don't just sit there with your heads in the sand....take a stand for once and move your practice in a positive direction.  Switching clients/patients out of their brands has never been so easy believe me.


This is an interesting remark. LET'S BOYCOTT.... I have a list of all the email addys (in Canada) of a certain large optical and I would bet that if I look carefully and took the time, I would find many of the people spouting out aginst this company, that are actually buying big time from them. If not and truly everyone on this list went INDEPENDENT LAB there would have so much business Indy's they could not handle it all. But remember this same optical company owns most of the brand name lenses on the market. So we would all have to turn to generic lenses from Indy labs.

----------


## Golfnorth

> This is an interesting remark. LET'S BOYCOTT.... I have a list of all the email addys (in Canada) of a certain large optical and I would bet that if I look carefully and took the time, I would find many of the people spouting out aginst this company, that are actually buying big time from them. If not and truly everyone on this list went INDEPENDENT LAB there would have so much business Indy's they could not handle it all. But remember this same optical company owns most of the brand name lenses on the market. So we would all have to turn to generic lenses from Indy labs.


Well let me chime in here. I have drastically reduced my purchases of E products down to a trickle. So I know you're not speaking about me.
I wish more independents did the same.
Perhaps it's all lip service with a lot of ECP's. A lot still buy Lux and by doing so fund their competition.
I deal with an independent lab which has access to name brand lenses which work wonderfully.
I give them all the business I can.

Regards,
Golfnorth

----------


## coupe

Fantastic, there is the start of something good.

----------


## Fezz

I think that some of the members here need a refresher on the Optiboard Posting Guidelines.

Specifically:

_Please do not use OptiBoard to conduct a personal vendetta against any  company or individual.  This will not be tolerated and these posts will  be removed.
_

----------


## Golfnorth

> I think that some of the members here need a refresher on the Optiboard Posting Guidelines.
> 
> Specifically:
> 
> _Please do not use OptiBoard to conduct a personal vendetta against any  company or individual.  This will not be tolerated and these posts will  be removed.
> _


OMG! They've bribed Fezz!
Say it isn't so! lol

----------


## Chris Ryser

Just do not forget that Canada is the testing ground for the worldwide domination of some of the largest corporations in any field.

Boykotting such corporations will never work as their sales net is already set up that there is, that what you not buy from them, they will sell through other channels. They employ planners and thinkers. They also act and not just talk.

Here on Optiboard it is mostly talk under an anonymous name often against someone with a real name. If more OB posters would use their real ID they would be more carefull but would also carry more weight with their opinions.

I  have seen a downturn coming for quite some time and have watched all the developments on the web scene, and also made posts on it over the last many years, and was laughed off by many psoters here. It is all on record here.

But I have also followed my own advice to counter a downturn in the economy and my commerce, in the fast development of the internet and the reach it has. As a manufacturer and seller I have worked hard to find new ways to sell my products and have seen a nice upturn of sales of products that also could be used in other commercial areas. So thanks to the internet some of the stuff we make has made it into most of the cars worldwide, into electronic manufacuring in many countries, as well as commercial airplanes and other government owned industries overseas.

So the optical retail insdustry has to live with what is coming at them at full speed, by planning and acting, not to prevent or punish what can not be done, but by planning ahead to make the best of a situation that can and will not be changed

----------


## HindSight2020

> This is an interesting remark. LET'S BOYCOTT.... I have a list of all the email addys (in Canada) of a certain large optical and I would bet that if I look carefully and took the time, I would find many of the people spouting out aginst this company, that are actually buying big time from them. If not and truly everyone on this list went INDEPENDENT LAB there would have so much business Indy's they could not handle it all. But remember this same optical company owns most of the brand name lenses on the market. So we would all have to turn to generic lenses from Indy labs.


I have any comparable (even better) product they have.  Capacity for us to supply uncuts is not an issue.  I've picked up 4 new clients this weeks that have had enough of the empire and ready to deal with a supplier that supports them fully.

The day of the independent isn't dead - we're looking at expansion for the spring.

----------


## djal

In Quebec Essilor is strong for now but ODs are not idiots there. Giving Rx to Px so they can go on the net and buy from Essilor direct should , down the road , trigger the alarm to most independent ODs in Quebec... I already got in contact with Hoya and opened the communication line... They have better AR coating than Essilor IMO. It's now clear in my mind Essilor has entered the retail market and wants to compete with all of us. I guess they feel we have no other option but keep doing business with them and therfore feeding them in two ways... I spoke to a top ranked person at Essilor a few days ago; it was like listening to a politician... When I finished the conversation, I came to the conclusion they might promote eyecare on their website (Clearly Contacts) and tell Px to keep going to us for exams BUT they will cash in on the sales they do on the net without any remorse... It makes me sad to think I supported a company like that for so long and now they do this kind of move. Not long ago, I remember being told by Essilor they are supporting independent ODs and are NOT interested in retail!  Like the song goes "  And the times they are A-changin'  " !!!

----------


## Judy Canty

Boycott is an ugly word and the call to boycott is not allowed on OptiBoard. Ever.

The smart move is to take time to evaluate your purchasing decisions. Where are you spending your money and what are you receiving in return? What do your patients expect to receive in terms of value and service? It's about time that ECPs begin thinking for themselves rather than relying on slick marketing and a free lunch.  There are no free lunches.  There never were.

----------


## Golfnorth

> In Quebec Essilor is strong for now but ODs are not idiots there. Giving Rx to Px so they can go on the net and buy from Essilor direct should , down the road , trigger the alarm to most independent ODs in Quebec... I already got in contact with Hoya and opened the communication line... They have better AR coating than Essilor IMO. It's now clear in my mind Essilor has entered the retail market and wants to compete with all of us. I guess they feel we have no other option but keep doing business with them and therfore feeding them in two ways... I spoke to a top ranked person at Essilor a few days ago; it was like listening to a politician... When I finished the conversation, I came to the conclusion they might promote eyecare on their website (Clearly Contacts) and tell Px to keep going to us for exams BUT they will cash in on the sales they do on the net without any remorse... It makes me sad to think I supported a company like that for so long and now they do this kind of move. Not long ago, I remember being told by Essilor they are supporting independent ODs and are NOT interested in retail!


I remember those times too. My Essilor rep was excellent and called our relationship a partnership. That was 15 years ago however.
One thing I would like to point out is that Essilor is lacking in lens technology. I even had a client in a few weeks ago who did his own research and didn't want any Essilor progressives as they were perceived as not being current technology.
I will take a Hoya IDMystle lens against anything Essilor can throw at us and win every time. 
Tell your collegues to come on in and make the switch.....the waters fine!

Regards,
Golfnorth

----------


## optimensch

Djal

I have cut them out and will reduce Nikon a lot as well. This is to the benefit of Hoya and Zeiss. This is not a boycott, it is nothing personal. Strictly business.
I've given them a very large piece of business (for my size) over the years and this is a massive betrayal of ECPs, no matter what the spin doctors tell you. They do not give a hoot about us, and now the feeling is entirely mutual.
There are plenty of NON-E products out there, that are as good or better, and you do not need them in order to serve your clients the best.

----------


## djal

> Djal
> 
> I have cut them out and will reduce Nikon a lot as well. This is to the benefit of Hoya and Zeiss. This is not a boycott, it is nothing personal. Strictly business.
> I've given them a very large piece of business (for my size) over the years and this is a massive betrayal of ECPs, no matter what the spin doctors tell you. They do not give a hoot about us, and now the feeling is entirely mutual.
> There are plenty of NON-E products out there, that are as good or better, and you do not need them in order to serve your clients the best.


I agree... I have learned over the years that the optical "world"  is driven by the law of the jungle! This sad episode just reinforce my belief.

Essilor who was advocating good vision and professional services will sell eyeglasses to people who will take, by themselves,  their PD and pupil height and wear their eyeglasses without any sort of final adjustment!!    I (we) could see this coming though...  don't forget they have been the #1 provider for Costco for years...  I kept telling my rep I felt this was a form a prostitution on their part...  now, more or less, it is simply the straw that broke the camel's back as far as i'm concerned!!

----------


## Golfnorth

> I agree... I have learned over the years that the optical "world" is driven by the law of the jungle! This sad episode just reinforce my belief.
> 
> Essilor who was advocating good vision and professional services will sell eyeglasses to people who will take, by themselves, their PD and pupil height and wear their eyeglasses without any sort of final adjustment!! I (we) could see this coming though... don't forget they have been the #1 provider for Costco for years... I kept telling my rep I felt this was a form a prostitution on their part... now, more or less, it is simply the straw that broke the camel's back as far as i'm concerned!!


Previously when I was giving my Essilor Lab less work and the manager asked me if I was slow I told him that I was busy and that I had great news. The news was that I am doing and going to be doing alot less business with Essilor. He asked me how that was great news and I answered that I thought he'd be estatic about it because it would give them more time to sell lenses to Costco.

Regards,
Golfnorth

----------


## edKENdance

The Doc that hired me to help open her new practice never even considered Essilor to be her lab specifically because of the CC deal.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *The Doc that hired me to help open her new practice never even considered Essilor to be her lab specifically because of the CC deal.
> *



Nice thought, ..............but a bit late. There are not many independents left in the lab area that count. and E will soon start eliminating and take over B&M stores. The older guy's might remember
that Canada was once an optical Imperium owned to about 30% by Imperial Optical of Toronto.

Looks like these days are coming back to haunt us under anther name.

----------


## edKENdance

> Nice thought, ..............but a bit late. There are not many independents left in the lab area that count. and E will soon start eliminating and take over B&M stores. The older guy's might remember
> that Canada was once an optical Imperium owned to about 30% by Imperial Optical of Toronto.
> 
> Looks like these days are coming back to haunt us under anther name.


Essilor can only buy things that people are willing to sell.

----------


## Golfnorth

> Essilor can only buy things that people are willing to sell.


I agree with this statement but as it was posted earlier, if you own a lab and you are 60 years old and someone waves a whack of money under your nose perhaps you would bite too!

Regards,
Golfnorth

----------


## edKENdance

> I agree with this statement but as it was posted earlier, if you own a lab and you are 60 years old and someone waves a whack of money under your nose perhaps you would bite too!
> 
> Regards,
> Golfnorth


Possibly, as was the case with a lab here.  There are at least a couple family owned labs that want to stay family owned.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *Essilor can only buy things that people are willing to sell.
> *



Yes ...................but many are also strapped for funds and then become willing to sell. They have purchased quite a few labs which they then closed down after the purchase.

----------


## HindSight2020

> Yes ...................but many are also strapped for funds and then become willing to sell. They have purchased quite a few labs which they then closed down after the purchase.


Any lab they don't own that has any local/regional marketshare is appealing to them for purchase.  It's two fold everytime - the purchase gives them additional marketshare and gets rid of a competitor.  It is really that simple.  For them to write a cheque for 500K or 700K for a little guy is pocket change.

----------


## Chris Ryser

They for sure will not resell or close Coastal in Vancouver where they just introduced automatic refraction stations in their Robson St store. They will now wait and see how this free for all situation develops in BC before starting it in Ontario and other places.

----------


## ex-optician

If I remember correctly it was the governing BC Liberal party that ammended the laws to allow internet dispensing that now effects all of North America and other countries. Guess who was one of their political donaters? Is Essilor going to do the same? Perhaps if we want change, pressure should placed on the province to reverse this decision to the benifit of us all.

----------


## Stan Tabor

> They for sure will not resell or close Coastal in Vancouver where they just introduced automatic refraction stations in their Robson St store. They will now wait and see how this free for all situation develops in BC before starting it in Ontario and other places.


Chris- how do you know they plan to keep this store open?  Are you saying you believe Essilor was not telling the truth when Howard Purcell declared Essilor is divesting of the Coastal retail stores (he said this to OD wire or Gary Gerber...I can't remember which).  Here is a cut and past (in bold) from Vision Monday.  "Carrier" is "John Carrier", President of Essilor America:

*[One major strategic change Essilor does plan to make is to immediately halt the international expansion of Coastal’s brick-and-mortar stores, an initiative that the company began last year. According to Carrier, Coastal operates two stores in Vancouver, one in Toronto, one in New Zealand, one in Australia and a handful in Sweden. 

**“Coastal had a large plan for retail expansion in multiple countries,” said Carrier. “Today, we’re making the decision to stop this expansion. Our intention is to look for a divestiture of those stores.” ]*- See more at: http://www.visionmonday.com/latest-n....C9lQBpQe.dpuf


How do you reconcile the quote above with expanding this store by adding an auto-refractor?

----------


## Stan Tabor

And here is another one.  Essilor said they were immediately ending the free pair of glasses promotion.  As of today, this has not happened:  http://www.coastal.com/firstpairfree

Hmmmm.

----------


## oculus

[QUOTE

How do you reconcile the quote above with expanding this store by adding an auto-refractor?[/QUOTE]


http://www.clearlycontacts.ca/theloo...-robson-store/

Don't judge E with their sweet words .. but by their actions or inactions ...

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *How do you reconcile the quote above with expanding this store by adding an auto-refractor?*



Stan ..........I have known them before 1963 when I made a feasibility study for them to enter the market on this Continent. So I have followed the developments out of a personel interest ever since.

We are now one month into full ownership of Coastal and the free glasses are still heavily advertised at the old rate. The goal of a large corporation is to make make big money by dominating their market without regards to anybody.

----------


## HindSight2020

> Stan ..........I have known them before 1963 when I made a feasibility study for them to enter the market on this Continent. So I have followed the developments out of a personel interest ever since.
> 
> We are now one month into full ownership of Coastal and the free glasses are still heavily advertised at the old rate. The goal of a large corporation is to make make big money by dominating their market without regards to anybody.


Exactly.  Why would they give a grass tootsie roll for anybody else's concern?  Especially ECP's!?  Never have, never will.

----------


## djal

Can someone tell me what is the idea behind myopticalonline.com in the USA  ?  I read Independant ECPs can, with the help of E, sell eyeglasses on line.  Is there a catch here?

----------


## djal

I  think it will unfortunately be a great move for E.  I just asked many ODs lately about their feelings about this takeover;  90% are answering: "what can we do about it". If 30% of all independant eyecare providers dealing with E in Canada would switch right away to Hoya,  I can tell you Essilor would push the panic button. But it will not happen IMO...

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *If 30% of all independant eyecare providers dealing with E in Canada would switch right away to Hoya,  I can tell you Essilor would push the panic button. But it will not happen IMO...*



Essilor was born without a panic button and would not know how to use one..................................

They have made their bolt moves in the USA and Canada and just about own the optical world this way. This continent was the easiest training ground for them

----------


## tmorse

Skip to main contentBasic HTML version

*Government of Canada navigation bar* 







Competition Bureau



*Breadcrumb trail*HomeResourcesMedia CentrePosition Statements




*Competition Bureau Statement Regarding the Acquisition by Essilor of Coastal Contacts* *OTTAWA, April 25, 2014*  This statement summarizes the  approach taken by the Competition Bureau in its review of the proposed  acquisition by Essilor International S.A. (Essilor) of Coastal Contacts Inc. (CCI), pursuant to an agreement announced on February 26, 2014. Both companies operate in the vision care sector.
  On April 25, 2014, the Bureau issued a No Action Letter (NAL) to  Essilor stating that the Commissioner of Competition does not, at this  time, intend to make an application under section 92 of the Competition Act (Act) in respect of the transaction.1 Section 97 of the Act provides for a one-year  period following completion of the transaction during which the  Commissioner may challenge the transaction before the Competition  Tribunal.
    The focus of the Bureaus review was on the vertical relationship  between Essilor as an upstream supplier of prescription lenses and CCI  as a downstream retailer of prescription eyeglasses. Consistent with the  approach to vertical mergers outlined in the Bureaus Merger Enforcement Guidelines,  the Bureau assessed both Essilors ability and incentive to totally or  partially foreclose the supply of prescription lenses to downstream  retailers, and whether any such foreclosure would result in a  substantial lessening or prevention of competition for the retail sale  of prescription eyeglasses.
    The Bureau has concluded that the proposed transaction is unlikely to  result in a substantial lessening or prevention of competition due to,  among other things, the presence of vertically-integrated retailers who are able to self-supply and effectively compete against the merged entity.
*Background*  Essilor is the largest prescription lens supplier in the world and is vertically-integrated across several points along the supply chain, including the manufacture of semi-finished  stock lenses and the coding and licensing of design software used to  direct the physical cutting or grinding of specific prescriptions into  stock lenses to create finished prescription lenses. Essilor owns  several prescription labs in Canada from which it supplies finished  prescription lenses to retailers located across the country.
  CCI is a Vancouver-based retailer of  prescription eyeglasses and contact lenses. Although most of CCIs  revenues are generated through online sales, the company also has two  retail stores in Vancouver and one in Toronto.
     Considering that CCI  currently represents a small portion of Essilors upstream revenues and  a comparably small portion of the retail sale of prescription  eyeglasses in Canada, the Bureau determined that Essilor likely does not  have an incentive to engage in total foreclosure. Therefore, the focus  of the Bureaus review was on partial foreclosure.
    Based on information sourced from industry stakeholders, the Bureau  concluded that Essilor accounts for a significant share of the  prescription lenses supplied to retailers in Canada and likely has the  ability to raise rivals costs. The Bureau therefore assessed Essilors  incentive to raise wholesale prices to its customers, including both:

multi-store retailers andindependent retail locations typically owned by optometrists or ophthalmologists.
  The Bureau concluded that multi-store  retailers currently supplied by Essilor could, in the event of a  wholesale price increase, vertically integrate upwards and acquire their  own prescription lab. Many such retailers in Canada have already  pursued this option, made easier recently by the commoditization of semi-finished  stock lenses and the ability to license design software from companies  other than Essilor. The viable threat of vertical integration likely  functions to deter Essilor from pursuing a raising rivals costs  strategy with respect to multi-store retailers.
    Similarly, the Bureau identified the presence of already vertically-integrated  downstream retailers currently in competition with CCI and poised to  capture a significant share of diverted sales in the event Essilor  raises prices to independent optometrists or ophthalmologists. The  presence of these retailers would likely serve to deter Essilor from  pursuing such a strategy and, even in the event of a wholesale price  increase, serve to ensure that downstream consumers do not face a  material price increase. Based on information obtained in the course of  its review, and as noted above, the Bureau found that such vertically-integrated retailers have access to design software other than Essilor designs and the ability to self-supply prescription lenses, with the result that they will remain effective competitors to the merged entity.
*Conclusion*  Although Essilor currently accounts for a significant share of the  prescription lenses supplied to retailers in Canada, the Bureau  concluded that the transaction will not create an incentive for Essilor  to foreclose downstream rivals and that it is not likely to result in a  substantial lessening or prevention of competition in any relevant  market due to the presence of effective remaining competition.  
The Competition Bureau, as an independent law enforcement agency,  ensures that Canadian businesses and consumers prosper in a competitive  and innovative marketplace.  
    This publication is not a legal document. The Bureau's findings, as  reflected in this Position Statement, are not findings of fact or law  that have been tested before a tribunal or court.  Further, the contents  of this Position Statement do not indicate findings of unlawful conduct  by any party.
        However, in an effort to further enhance its communication and  transparency with stakeholders, the Bureau may publicly communicate the  results of certain examinations, inquiries and merger reviews by way of a  Position Statement. A Position Statement briefly describes the Bureau's  analysis of a particular merger or business practice and summarizes its  main findings to provide transparency to interested stakeholders and  the public. Readers should exercise caution in interpreting the Bureau's  assessment. Enforcement decisions are made on a case-by-case  basis and the conclusions discussed in the Position Statement are  specific to the present matter and are not binding on the Commissioner  of Competition.

 *For media enquiries, please contact:*
Media Relations
Telephone: 819-994-5945
Email: media@cb-bc.gc.ca 
*For general enquiries, please contact:*
Information Centre
Competition Bureau
  Telephone: 819-997-4282
Toll free: 1-800-348-5358
TTY (hearing impaired): 1-800-642-3844
www.competitionbureau.gc.ca
Enquiries/Complaints
Stay connected 
*Footnote* 1 Analytical methodologies are applied, and enforcement decisions are made, on a case-by-case  basis. The methodologies and conclusions discussed in this statement  are specific to the review of the transaction in question and are not  binding on the Commissioner. The legal requirements of section 29 of the  Competition Act, and the Bureaus policies and practices  regarding the treatment of confidential information, limit the Bureaus  ability to disclose information obtained during the course of a merger  review. (back to footnote reference 1)


   Date modified:2014-04-25   

PrintEmailRSSShare




*Menu**Secondary menu*By TopicOur LegislationOur OrganizationEnquiries and ComplaintsLegal Actions and OpinionsPublicationsResources
Corporate ComplianceFraud PreventionMedia CentrePublic ConsultationsToolsHelp


*Site menu**By Topic**Ensuring Truth in Advertising**Investigating Cartels**Preventing Abuse of Market Power**Reviewing Mergers**Advocacy**By Topic  Main page**Legal Actions and Opinions**Our Approach**Court Decisions**Alternative Case Resolutions**Discontinued Cases**Written Opinions**Penalties Imposed by the Courts**Glossary**Legal Actions and Opinions  Main page**Publications**Corporate Documents**Technical Guidance Documents**Tools for Consumers and Businesses**Archived Publications**A to Z Publications**Publications  Main page**Resources**Corporate Compliance**Fraud Prevention**Media Centre**Public Consultations**Resources  Main page**Tools**CA Identification Number**Online Forms**Labelling Corner**Multi-Media Tools**Tools  Main page**Help**A to Z Index**Site Map**FAQs**Help  Main page*






*Search* Search website






*Settings*  



*Languages* 

  



*About* 
Competition Bureau

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Everything is normal & legal ....................and there is no competition..................and nothing to worry.......................... and nobody is competing...........just continue as before*

----------


## edKENdance

They're removing all shipping and handling charges for glasses.  That sounds just a tad desperate to me.

http://www.techvibes.com/blog/clearl...ses-2014-06-20

----------


## lensguy

> They're removing all shipping and handling charges for glasses.  That sounds just a tad desperate to me.
> 
> http://www.techvibes.com/blog/clearl...ses-2014-06-20


Do you work for FOX news?

I also notice the first pair free is gone!

I see this as a positive move towards increasing the value of eyewear. Every on line retailer has free shipping-it's a given!

----------


## edKENdance

> Do you work for FOX news?
> 
> I also notice the first pair free is gone!
> 
> I see this as a positive move towards increasing the value of eyewear. Every on line retailer has free shipping-it's a given!



I agree, not giving stuff away for free is increasing the value of eyewear.  Every onliner has free shipping?

----------


## mtoudehfallah

I already stopped ordering from Essilor.....I dont want to feed my competitors....

----------


## Golfnorth

[QUOTE=mtoudehfallah;495144]I already stopped ordering from Essilor.....I dont want to feed my competitors....[/Q

I agree

----------


## optimensch

> I already stopped ordering from Essilor.....I dont want to feed my competitors....


Glad to hear that. I've been several months now off of ordering E products and have not missed a beat. Virtually no one asks for their product by name, and even if they do we easily explain there are many other options that are as good or better, often at a lower price. No one has walked because we offer alternatives. They lost me as a client and it has been to my benefit. Strangely I am glad they bought CC for that reason.

----------


## idispense

LOL . Look at the pre sale  shareholders.

----------


## HindSight2020

> LOL . Look at the pre sale  shareholders.


Roger Hardy is now actively on LinkedIn promoting his capital investment company leveraging (bragging) about his sale of Coastal to Essilor.  I'm sure his plan from the very beginning 14 years ago was to build at all costs, never make a dime, but gather vast amounts of market share.  To that theory, mission accomplished.

I'm curious whether his current 'shoeme' venture and any future venture for that matter will garner the same level of success as Coastal...I highly doubt it, although there are suckers with capital to invest born every minute.

It's rather humorous to me that although they never made a nickel in profit, Essilor would shell out a whopping $445M for simply volume market share and no profitability.  Wonder if they can successfully spin it into a profitable stage while retaining their ECP client base?

----------


## HindSight2020

> Glad to hear that. I've been several months now off of ordering E products and have not missed a beat. Virtually no one asks for their product by name, and even if they do we easily explain there are many other options that are as good or better, often at a lower price. No one has walked because we offer alternatives. They lost me as a client and it has been to my benefit. Strangely I am glad they bought CC for that reason.


 :Wink:

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *It's rather humorous to me that although they never made a nickel in profit, Essilor would shell out a whopping $445M for simply volume market share and no profitability.  Wonder if they can successfully spin it into a profitable stage while retaining their ECP client base?
> *



.......................did you know that it cost's more to manufacture a cheap cigarette lighter in plastic than to mold/make a progressive lens ? Molding CR39 lenses are way more costly to make than Poly which mold on a rack with 4 or 6 lenses at a time in seconds.

There also frames that are molded.

They are still making plenty of money at CC. E at the source and CC at the end in good quantities are still many  $$$,$$$,$$$,$$$
for them.

----------


## mtoudehfallah

Opticians and optometrist supported Essilor to get big and strong.....but Essilor is our competitor(unfortunately unfair one) now and it is the time to stop supporting Essilor ......Please be smart and stop feeding your competitor.....

----------


## optical maven

So it is a year since Essilor bought Clearly Contacts.  Essilor assured us they would be different.  Anyone see any difference and why is anyone still using Essilor for any of their work?

----------


## edKENdance

> So it is a year since Essilor bought Clearly Contacts.  Essilor assured us they would be different.  Anyone see any difference and why is anyone still using Essilor for any of their work?


We don't use Essilor.  We don't use any registered frame brands that are available on CC.  Since the takeover the only thing I've noticed is that they've halted the free frame promotions and have cut back significantly on social media marketing.  They look like they're just spinning their wheels at this point.  It's hard to remain relevant online.

----------


## Chris Ryser

You will never stop using Essilor products. 

It is not just Coastal Canada, they own they own a minimum of about 14 on-line websites in different countries.

They own a lot of optical manufacturing companies that still run under their previous  name and show no Essilor ownership.

Essilor manufactures top notch optical goods in lenses, frames and optical machinery. So you have not much choice to not support them.

----------


## edKENdance

> You will never stop using Essilor products. 
> 
> It is not just Coastal Canada, they own they own a minimum of about 14 on-line websites in different countries.
> 
> They own a lot of optical manufacturing companies that still run under their previous  name and show no Essilor ownership.
> 
> Essilor manufactures top notch optical goods in lenses, frames and optical machinery. So you have not much choice to not support them.


Did I need to be more specific?  We do not use any Essilor brands as much as we have the ability to.  We don't sell Essilor branded products.  If Essilor owns or has ownership in SOMO lenses that we sometimes use for stock lenses that's not the point.  Pretty sure everyone here is on the same page here.

----------


## Golfnorth

> You will never stop using Essilor products. 
> 
> It is not just Coastal Canada, they own they own a minimum of about 14 on-line websites in different countries.
> 
> They own a lot of optical manufacturing companies that still run under their previous  name and show no Essilor ownership.
> 
> Essilor manufactures top notch optical goods in lenses, frames and optical machinery. So you have not much choice to not support them.


I use Hoya products for surfaced and Centennial Optical for uncuts. Does Essilor own Hoya or Centennial Optical Chris?

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *I use Hoya products for surfaced and Centennial Optical for uncuts. Does Essilor own Hoya or Centennial Optical Chris?*



So you are ignoring them and that is your right to do so, and say so. However actual participation on OptiBoard by Canadians seems to be very limited. Would be interesting to hear more comments.

----------


## Alain

> I use Hoya products for surfaced and Centennial Optical for uncuts. Does Essilor own Hoya or Centennial Optical Chris?


Essilor, Zeiss, Nikon, Shamir, they all sell lenses online. Hoya are not there yet.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Essilor eyes developing markets with $430M purchase of Clearly Contacts* 

Essilor International is eyeing a rapid expansion into developing markets over the next few years and the recently approved $430-million friendly takeover of Canada's Coastal.com will help it reach that objective, says the head of the company's North American operations.

France-based Essilor, the world's largest maker of prescription eyewear, estimates that almost half of the world's population in need of vision correction — or about 2.5 billion people — do not have access to contact lenses or glasses.

And that's why it anticipates the most growth for the company will be in countries like China, Brazil, India and Indonesia, where there is strong demand but not necessarily availability.


- See more at: http://www.timescolonist.com/essilor....l9Zi45Z3.dpuf

----------


## tmorse

> It's rather humorous to me that although they never made a nickel in profit, Essilor would shell out a whopping $445M for simply volume market share and no profitability.  Wonder if they can successfully spin it into a profitable stage while retaining their ECP client base?


  I would hazard a guess that we three Os know very little about high corporate finance. Many big companies continue to buy unprofitable businesses for many reasons future tax deductibilities, increasing market share, elimination of competition, etc. 
  Mega companies have also developed specific strategies to avoid hostile takeovers of their operations by many means taking on massive amounts of debt, issuing corporate poison pills, share buybacks, increasing stock dividends to keep share price high anything to help keep hostile corporate raiders at bay.  
  And with the potential for inexpensive eyeglass sales in 3rd world countries, I am sure Es buying of CC will pay off over time.

----------


## optimensch

> I am sure E’s buying of CC will pay off over time.


maybe it already has....since the cc purchase, E's stock price has shot up quite a bit......

----------


## idispense

What was it worth to have a legalized base of operations in Canada, as well as government regulatory co-operation to break down the dispensing laws ?

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *What was it worth to have a legalized base of operations in Canada, as well as government regulatory co-operation to break down the dispensing laws ?*



Expierience, learning scale.................. for use elsewhere around the globe

----------


## HindSight2020

> Expierience, learning scale.................. for use elsewhere around the globe


I was told verbally in person by their top dog that the Canadian market due to it's size, uniqueness and diversity is their testing ground for all other global markets.

----------


## idispense

> I was told verbally in person by their top dog that the Canadian market due to it's size, uniqueness and diversity is their testing ground for all other global markets.


translation  = how to drive a bulldozer through regulations

----------


## HindSight2020

> translation  = how to drive a bulldozer through regulations


When one has 78% market share and is the largest financial supporter to these associations and regulators for their own survival, seems more of a conflict of interest to me.  Good ole fashioned politics at its finest.

----------


## idispense

and the largest Canadian political power house is ?

----------


## HindSight2020

> and the largest Canadian political power house is ?


Figure it out.

----------


## idispense

> Figure it out.


It doesn't start with an "e"

----------

